# Frighton Cemetery Photos



## 69ProCuda (Sep 19, 2008)

Finally got everything out tonight and updated my photo page on our website.
photopage
Keven


----------



## ice111302 (Apr 15, 2008)

nice....i like the scarecrow


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nicely done!
I love the little baby you have next to your animated Hex...
We got one for last year and love him to death!

I also love the whole "F"righton thing. Very creative!
Nice job!
.


----------

